# C H I E T I - abruzzo,italy



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

The origins of Chieti are lost in the mist of time, and many like the legend that it was founded by Achilles and named after his mother Tetis. The ancient name of Teate, may derive from ti(f)a (=tiati=teba, meaning "forested hill") and existed already in 1000 BC, when the town was the capital of the Marrucini people, who in the following centuries allied with the Romans agains Pyrrhus and Hannibal, then joined the rebellion of the Samnites against Rome.
Under the Roman empire it was a municipium and many monuments and buildings are left of that period. With the fall of the Roman empire the town declined in importance, and was destroyed in 801 AD by the Franks. Later on it was included in the Duchy of Spoleto, and was occupied in turn by the Angevins, Aragonese and Austrians.
The angevin domination marked a period of revival and in the late 12th century Teate was made capital of Abruzzo Citra, the area south of the Pescara river. At that time Chieti also had the privilege of its own mint, and there was a powerful archbishopry. 

Chieti is on an airy hill surrounded by the Abruzzo and Maiella mountains, Gran Sasso and the Pescara River valley. The city is about 15km from Adriatic Sea. The surrounding landscape is a collage of hills, mountains, areas of archaeological interest and coastline. The hinterland is dotted with ancient villages whose economy is based on farming, crafts and tourism.
The coastline, which is about 100 km long, is popular with tourists but retains its natural beauty.
Chieti was a Roman town, Teate, and important medieval centre, that's why walking through the city you see Roman and medieval ruins side by side. Of special importance is also the Pinacoteca C. Barbella, hosting works of Abruzzese artists, as well as the Museo Archeologico Nazionale, the richest archeological museum in the region, with, among other, unique works as the Capestrano Warrior, a statue of the 7th century BC, one of the symbols of the region, a wonderful Hercules statue and one of the very few Galba gold coins in the world,the archeological park and museum La Civitella.
Chieti is littered with reminders of the past. Medieval times saw the construction of San Giustino Cathedral which was built on an ancient pagan temple and, after being destroyed by fire, was lovingly reconstructed about two centuries ago. The most important pieces of local architectures though are from the 17th century. Medieval churches like San Francesco della Scarpa and San Agostino were built in the baroque style and are full of beautiful paintings and stunning architectural detail.
Corso Marrucino is Chieti’s most important street as it leads to the wonderful Palazzo de Majo, one of the most significant examples of lay baroque architecture in the city, with decorative elements of the 17th and 18th centuries.
Teatro Marrucino was opened in 1818 and is Abruzzo’s most ancient theatre. It was declared the opera house of Abruzzo and has a very popular music season. Chieti is considered a centre of culture, nature and tradition as it has grown into a modern city with an industrial area and a very important centre of learning, the Gabriele d’Annunzio University.


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Chieti is a city filled with enough culture and history to keep you busy for weeks.

Museo Archeologico Nazionale d’Abruzzo.
Located in a neoclassic palace named Villa Frigerj, in the Villa Comunale Park, the Museo Archeologico Nazionale d’Abruzzo in the most important museum in Chieti.

The highlight of any visit is the Guerriero di Capestrano, a life-size stone sculpture (209cm tall) of a standing adult male. This world famous statue is considered the embodiment of the Italic Warrior.

Many of the treasures in the museum come from nearby Alba Fucens, such as the giant Ercole statue from the first century B.C. and the “Pansa” Collection which is composed of more than 500 everyday objects like jewels, ivory and bone hairpins from the Imperial Age.

Museum website:http://h1.ath.cx/muvi/musarc/index.html

Museo Archeologico Nazionale La Civitella.
This Museum is located on the Chieti ancient acropolis archaeological area where an amphitheatre was built during the Roman Age. The amphitheatre was discovered recently and is now part of the Civitella Archaeological Park.

The Museum has reconstructed three Italic temple pediments from second century B. C. and the Lusius Storax‘s mausoleum from the first century A. D.

Museo D’Arte “Costantino Barbella”.
This gallery is located in the Martinetti-Bianchi palace, a structure that dates from 1600. It is named Costantino Barbella after the local sculptor and features several terracotta and bronze Barbella sculptures about life in Abruzzo.

Museum website: www.muvi.org/museobarbella

Saint Giustino Chathedral
The facade of this cathedral was designed by the architect Guido Cirilli and the bell tower building (dating from 1337) was started by Bartolomeo di Giacomo and finished by Antonio da Lodi in the 14th century.

The interior is filled with precious art and artefacts including a wooden crucifix from 1498, frescoes from the 12th and 13th centuries, and a baptismal font dating from 1599. Frescoes by the local artist Del Zoppo from 1800 and a carved wooden choir by Ferdinando Mosca from 1769 also adorn the inside of this beautiful cathedral.

Chiesa di San Francesco della Scarpa
It is a thirteenth century building that was completely reconstructed in the 17th century. In the annexed convent there is a wooden Madonna and Child statue from the 14th century.

Saint Agostino Church
S. Agostino church was built in the 14th century and reconstructed in the 17th century. Inside are a wooden crucifix from 14th century A. D., paintings, stuccowork and medallions by Clerici, as well as 17th century furnishings.


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

TRADITIONS:

The Good Friday Procession is the most ancient in Italy. It is organized by the Arciconfraternita del Sacro Monte dei Morti. The parade advances through beautiful parts of the old city centre. It is accompanied by an orchestra of more than 150 string instruments which plays the mournful funeral march by S. Selecchy, a famous local composer.

Mozart Week from 2nd to 9th July Chieti remembers W. A. Mozart. In some squares and streets in the old city centre there are concerts with choirs, soloists and orchestras and the Teatro Marrucino’s Orchestra performs. Besides music there are puppet shows, people dressed in historical clothing and fireworks.

The Maggio Teatino Festeggiante takes place every May. It is a festival with a very rich program of events in squares and streets around the old city. Some events, such as parades and the Giostra del Saracino, are held in medieval costume. Religious observances such as the procession of Saint Giustino (the patron of Chieti) take place on 11th May.


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.chietionline.com
http://www.chietionline.com/museonazionale.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/museocivitella.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/restiromani.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/cattedrale.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/teatromarrucino.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/villacomunale.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/stellario.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/viacrucis.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/settimanamedioevale.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/settimanamozartiana.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/infiorata.shtml
http://www.chietionline.com/presepevivente.shtml


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.infochieti.it
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/storia/storia.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/arte.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/citta/citta.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/tradizione/tradizione.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/cartoline/cartoline.htm


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.chietionline.com/_images/cattedrale_4.jpg


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.speleoclubchieti.it/chieti_sotterranea.htm
http://www.teatromarrucino.it/
http://www.soprintendenza-archeologica.ch.it/1.htm
http://h1.ath.cx/muvi/sistema/museodellacivitella
http://www.unich.it/museo/
http://h1.ath.cx/muvi/museobarbella/


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/santachiara.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/santachiara_foto.htm


http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sanfrancesco.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sanfrancesco_foto.htm


http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sacromontedeimorti.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sacromontedeimorti_foto.htm


http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sangiovannibattista.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sangiovannibattista_foto.htm


http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/santagostino.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/santagostino_foto.htm


http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sandomenico.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sandomenico_foto.htm


http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/santamariacivitella.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/santamariacivitella_foto.htm


http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sangiustino.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/sangiustino_foto.htm


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.infochieti.it/prg/tradizione/processione_movie.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/tradizione/mozartiana.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/citta/corso.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/citta/villa.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/chiese_spot.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/musei_spot.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/teatro_spot.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/arte/palazzi.htm

http://www.infochieti.it/prg/storia/romana.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/storia/medioevo.htm
http://www.infochieti.it/prg/storia/rinascimento.htm


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Theate regia metropolis utriusque aprutinae provinciae princeps


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Deutsch (wikipedia):

Chieti (alt: Teati) ist eine Universitätsstadt in Italien mit 55.688 Einwohnern (Stand am 31. Januar 2006) und liegt 15 km von der Adria entfernt in der Region Abruzzen in der Nähe des Flusses Pescara auf einem engen Gebirgsrücken, der sich entlang des Flusses erstreckt. Die Stadt besteht im wesentlichen aus der Altstadt Chieti Alto, die auf dem Berg oberhalb des Pescara-Tals liegt und der modernen Industrieansiedlung Chieti Scalo im Tal selbst. Über eine Schnellstraße ist Chieti mit der Regionshauptstadt Pescara an der Adria verbunden.

Während Chieti Scalo wenig Sehenswertes bietet, ist Chieti Alto allein wegen des weitreichenden Blickes sicher sehenswert. Der Stadtkern hat sein altes Aussehen bewahren können, herausragendes Gebäude ist hier der Dom, der ursprünglich aus dem 13. Jahrhundert stammt, im Inneren aber barockisiert ist. Zudem ist auch die Prachtstraße Corso Marrucino von Bedeutung sowie das Museo Archeologico, in dem u.a. eine 2,70 m hohe Kriegerstatue aus vorrömischer Zeit zu sehen ist.

In Chieti befindet sich zudem der Hauptsitz der Universität von Chieti und Pescara, der Università Gabriele d'Annunzio, mit einem modernen Universitätsklinikum.

Die Stadt ist Hauptstadt der Provinz Chieti und Sitz des Erzbistums von Chieti-Vasto, ihr Schutzheiliger ist San Giustino.

Einige Spiele der nächsten Basketball-Europameisterschaft der Damen 2007 werden in Chieti abgehalten.


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Francaise (wikipedia)

Chieti (prononcé [kiéti]) est une ville italienne de 56 000 habitants, chef-lieu de la province de même nom de la région des Abruzzes en Italie, sur une colline, assez proche de la mer Adriatique. Sa station ferroviaire, située en contre-bas, s’appelle Chieti Scalo (escale). C’est une ville de l’Antiquité dont la fondation remonte à une période antérieure à Rome (peuplée alors de Sabins). Son saint patron est saint Justin (Giustino).
S’étendant sur une colline en forte pente, à 330 m au-dessus du niveau de la mer, elle en est éloignée de 15 km, entre la vallée du fleuve Pescara et le torrent Alento. Un panorama permet de voir les massifs de la Maiella et du Gran Sasso ainsi que des collines agricoles, recouvertes de vignes et d’oliveraies. Mais ce n’est pas seulement une région agricole, avec un développement accéléré de type industriel, aux pieds de la ville (dans la zone de Chieti Scalo notamment).

Appelée durant l’Antiquité Teate, Chieti a été la capitale du peuple Marrucino et, en étant proche de Rome avec laquelle elle s’allia contre Hannibal, Pyrrhus et Persée roi de Macédoine, à Pidna. Après les guerres sociales au sein de la Ligue italique, elle fit définitivement partie de l’Empire romain et devenue ville, acquit rapidement une grande prospérité économique (familles liées au commerce avec Rome comme les Vettii e les Orsinii). Un certain Asinio Pollione, historien et lettré, devint un intime d’Auguste et un ami de Virgile — on lui attribue l’ouverture de la première bibliothèque publique de l’histoire humaine. C’est à cette époque ancienne que remontent l’organisation urbaine de Teate — dont il reste le tracé des voies orthogonal ainsi que quelques ruines comme les temples du forum, assez bien conservés, et une citerne (thermes), ainsi qu’un théâtre et un amphithéâtre, récemment découverts.

Sa décadence date de la fin de l’Empire où, après avoir été presque entièrement détruite par les Goths, elle fut opprimée par les Byzantins et incluse, par les Lombards dans le duché de Spolète, puis dans celui de Bénévent avant de devenir un comté sous les Normands avec le contrôle d’un territoire couvrant presque toute la région des Abruzzes. Elle retrouva un certain lustre sous les Anjou et plus encore sous la couronne d’Aragon qui en firent la capitale des Abruzzes et lui concédèrent la possibilité de frapper monnaie.

Au XVe siècle, Chieti voit surgir de nombreuses œuvres architecturales qui en renouvèlent l’aspect, la Tour de l’Archevêché, et la modernisation des principales églises fondées au siècle précédent : la cathédrale de saint Justin, Sainte-Marie de la Civitella, Saint François et Saint Augustin. Mais c’est au XVIe siècle que la ville atteint sa physionomie actuelle en raison du pouvoir ecclésiastique, le développement des ordres religieux, un séminaire du Diocèse, l’arrivée des Jésuites et des Scolopi qui y créèrent des collèges, centres de culture. Le nom de la ville devint célèbre en raison des saint Gaëtan Thiene, cofondateur de la congrégation homonyme avec Giampero Carafa, archevêque de Chieti, devenu pape Paul IV. Il faudrait également citer saint Camille De Lellis, fondateur des Chierici Regolari degli infermi et père Alessandro Valignani, un jésuite missionnaire en Chine, Inde et Japon. Son développement est également florissant au XVIIIe siècle grâce aux réformes de Charles III de Bourbon.
L’unité nationale permit le développement urbain, grâce à la gare ferroviaire du Scalo.
En sus des déjà évoqués monuments classiques, Chieti revendique un patrimoine architectural médiéval parmi lequel émerge le campanile de la Cathédrale (1355) et sa crypte romano-gotique, l’ordre supérieur de saint François avec les rayons du XIVe siècle ainsi que les portails gotiques de sainte Marie de la Civitella et de saint Antoine Abbé mais aussi les portails de sainte Agathe et de la Porte Pescara, qui illustrent bien l’architecture ogivale des Anjou. Sont également remarquables les nombreuses statues en bois des XIVe et XVe siècle conservée dans le musée du Diocèse ainsi que le riche dépôt de parchemins et de codes enluminés des Archives historiques de la Curie épiscopale.


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Espanol (wikipedia):

Chieti es una ciudad italiana, capital de la provincia de Chieti en la región de Abruzos. Cuenta con 57.535 habitantes denominados chietinos o teatinos. Situada en el valle del Pescara, frente al Gran Sasso d'Italia. De origen griego, fue la capital de los marrucinos con el nombre de Teate. Ocupada por Roma en el 305 adC.

Cuenta con restos romanos (termas, anfiteatro, templos, cisternas), arquitectura religiosa (catedral románica de San Giustino, s. XII) y civil (Teatro Marrucino), y con el Museo Arqueológico Nacional de los Abruzos (Guerrero de Capestrano, s. VI adC).


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Work in progress
Chieti will host the 2007 European Women Basketball Championship (24/09 - 07/10) and the 2009 mediterranean games

http://www.primadanoi.it/modules/news2/article.php?storyid=172
http://www.primadanoi.it/modules/news2/article.php?storyid=125




































http://www.finsud.com/centricommerciali_record_long.php?select=in progetto&centro=23&var=5
http://www.megaloweb.it/
















http://www.larrysmith.it/gestione.php?codice=9


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

If you like football...ultras-hinchada-firm
http://vivereultras.forumcommunity.net/?t=3107372


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

Bel lavoro 
Manca il Guerriero.


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pavlvs said:


> Bel lavoro
> Manca il Guerriero.


grazie 










http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerriero_di_Capestrano


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Shot at 2007-07-08


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Parco Nazionale della Majella about 20 km from CH
http://www.parcomajella.it


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Parco Nazionale della Costa Teatina(also know as Costa dei Trabocchi)
about 15 km from CH
http://www.costadeitrabocchi.eu/trabocchi/
http://www.trabocco.it/


----------

